# Ball Or Longines



## scott laurie (Jul 27, 2009)

following my last thread, (if you had Â£1000) to spend,

have looked at these two watches (bit over budget) so wondering what everyones thoughts are (i.e) has anyone any better suggestions or have they owned one ?

regards

Scott

options is Longines GrandeVitesse Chron L3.636.4.59.2 Â£1400 (ish) or Ball Firemans Chronograph (about Â£1300)?

regards

Scott


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I had a fancy for one of these a while back.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I think personally, i'd go for the ball. I've been tempted by a few of them before.

Have you tried them on yet? Go along and spend some time trying a few out. You might know instantly which one is right for you... or it might make the decision harder and you'll end up wanting both


----------



## Rennug (Feb 16, 2009)

If my 2 cents is worth anything, I've got the Longines Grande Vitesse with the stainless bracelet and brown face and absolutely love it. I find it a very comfortable watch to wear and it's very well finished. I think of the two, the Longines has a more classical chrono look but I must admit to liking the Ball watches as well. The lume on the Longines isn't anything to shout about so on that score the Ball wins hands down. I was lucky with my Longines as the Clive Ranger in Bristol was closing down and they were getting rid of their stock at silly prices and I paid half price. Having said that though, I would be just as happy with it had I paid full price. Even the wife loves the Longines. I would suggest trying both on and going for the one that floats your boat. As everybody on this forum always states, watch choice is a personal thing. One more thing...ask for discount. I bought an Oris earlier in the year from an AD and they knocked over 10% off the price as soon as I mentioned the word "discount".


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

I've had a Ball Fireman (42mm)for just ove two years now,and it has rarely left mt wrist.It is far and away my faviourite watch. there are lots of little nice details,like the RR logo on the crown is straight when the crown is fully wound in and the watch rests on the horns when it is sitting on a surface so there are never any marks on the back.After a quick watch mine looks like new.

Infact I like the Ball so much,that when I bought a Marathon GSAR I just couldn't bond with the Marathon and have rarely had it on.which reminds me, I must put the marathon in the sales section this weekend.

Maybe one downside is,no one will know the Ball brand.So there is no brand awareness when someone looks at it.


----------



## jude (Mar 24, 2009)

i would go the longines as its more versatile. wheras the ball is looks much more casual. great if you have many watches and the ball is quite a head turner with all the glo in the dark bits. depends how much time you spend in the dark trying to figure out the time or timing something..lol


----------



## scott laurie (Jul 27, 2009)

looked at both this weekend, but still cant make up mind, loved the saphire crystal on the back of the grand vitesse,

regards

scott


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

ive had two ball hydrocarbon watches,the alligator limited edition and the madcow tmt limited edition.

great watcghes i really miss the h3 illumination it wipes the floor with any luminova. ball watches are pretty indestructable as well

good watch but i wish they did bugger than 43mm


----------



## PlanetOcean2 (Sep 25, 2009)

I would go for the Longines.

Engi


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ball in a heartbeat :notworthy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Another vote for the Longines here. I'm just not into Balls. And I mean that in all possible ways.


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Never owned a Longines but would be happy to, have owned a Ball (Fireman) - excellent watch in all respects and beautifully made, although some of their designs are a bit quirky for my taste (could say the same for some of the current Longines designs too, I suppose). Ball lume rocks but is no reason to pay the price that a Ball costs as other brands (Luminox, Traser etc) will give you the same without the price-tag.


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

If it were my coinage I'd go for the Longines.

Good luck to you in whatever you decide :thumbsup:


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

Far prefer Longines - especially some of their vintages. But I have a few already so would probably go for the Ball. In the end it just boils down to what you want - Longines will probably be more dressy and a Ball more tool like. :shocking:

Cheers,

BB


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d go for the Longines, far classier looking & anyway so the Ball glows so brightly that you need to wear sunglasses just to check the time, are you some kind of troll living in permanent darkness at the bottom of a deep dank cave? :huh:


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

the ball hydrocarbon is a strong watch with huge spec. id go for used as they dont hold their price, i sold a Â£2800 tmt mad cow limited edition as new in box for Â£1000 earlier in the year.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i'd agree with the above and go used on a Ball - there is a fire model on the bay now starting at just Â£400. should give you enough change to get a used Longines as well!

Why else did God give you two wrists!


----------

